# Lets see some fishing trips pics...



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I always document my fishing trips by posting a detailed report with pictures which I use as a fishing log for reference in the 
future. Since it will take me forever to go thru my reports, I'll just post some pics and brief description. 
Here are some of mine (I have tons more, but these will do for now). 

If you have some, please post them. From guppy to a Killer whale, it doesn't matter. Let's see what you have...

Here we go.................



Caught this in Half Moon Bay, California. I forgot what it's called. Could be a rock cod. Anyway, it went back in.


Nice dungeness me and my brother caught at Half Moon Bay. They're delicious and lots of meat.



Annual spot trip to VA Beach. As yo can tell, it's elbow-to-elbow.



Somebody else C&R this puppy drum at North Beach. It was around 16''.



I released this 15'' pup or so at DSSP.


Me and few friends went for a sheepies hunt at the gulf of Florida.


This is about a 21'' black drum. Also, the same location where we were catching sheepies.



3 keepers caugth at DSSP.



Caught this weird fish the size of a dollar bill at KN one fall evening. It has some mean teeth. It's not a ling/red hake.



Caught this and a bunch near the lighthouse in Frisco, NC.



Filled a cooler full of spots at Rudee Inlet. I try to do this annual spot run. I know, somebody is going to ask 
"what are you going to do with all of that?", or "You're going to eat all of that???"" LOL!!! No, every late summer/early fall
I try to bring my mother a cooler or 2 full of spots. She always shares them with her friends (between 15-20 elderly folks).
By the time she distributes them out, she usually ends up with 10 for herself.


No idea where I caught these.


My PB striper. It's a 45'' caught at AI.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Part II
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Caught this 31'' at Sandy Hook on a sandeel. I ran out of bait (clam and bunker), so I was throwing a 
Deadly Dick and snagged a sandeel. I thought what the hell and put it on my 8/0 circle hook. I had to wrap the sandeel 
with elastic rubber string to keept it on the hook and it would have been my last cast. Less than 5 mins, I get my keeper.


Caught bunch of kingfish and lings. Don't remember where I caught these. They're my fav's.





You can pretty much tell I love eating these slimy looking critters right?

Caugth me a HORSE CROAKER!!!




Got some nice porgies and 1 northern kingfish at Sandy Hook


Bay blues


Don't know where I caught these. Most likely DSSP.


Haven't a foggiest idea where I caught these. I don't remember when was the last time I saw/caught a seatrout.


Got this one at Sandy Hook on a Gibbs Polaris popper. Man, what a blast seeing the water explodes, then takes your lure for a ride.
I lost 4 that day and landed 4. I took 2 home and released the other 2.


It was a while ago, but we had a spring fling at SPSP. Alot of the folks from VA, few from NJ and PA joined in
the spring fest. I decided to volunteer my BW service to the out-of-towners so they don't have to hunt for the
prized bait. It worked out well for them.


My PB tog caught at IRI. It was a 21''. Those days are gone for me since the old bridge is gone.


No clue where I caught these. My only guess is probably PLO.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Released this spring




We went to a mom and pop all-you-can eat Mullet at a restaurant while finishing our Sheephead hunt. Yup, this is Cobb Mullet. The very same NASTY ones I have tried once. However, these are AMAZINGLY delicious.
According to the FLA locals, these Mullet live in the FLA sandy bottom, nit the muddy bottom we get our Mullets up north. So, the taste is vastly different. We'll, that's what the seafood store owner told us. 
But I have to say it was one of the best fried fish I have ever eaten.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t pics Tuna !!!
when do you usually go on your annual spot trip @ VB


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice Tunafish. Didn't someone say that you couldn't fish on this board? Well I know you have better and plenty more pictures, but that would give too much info to the lurkers. I can vouch for you. I've seen your endless list of great fishing excursions and this is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I used go there in early to mid-September. Then for the last few years, me and my friend decided to hit Jennettes instead in around October. The VA Beach pier got wayyyyy tooo crowded for us.

We didn't do that in the last 2yrs because there weren't enough to justify our trips and too busy at work for us both.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Twinkies said:


> Very nice Tunafish. Didn't someone say that you couldn't fish on this board? Well I know you have better and plenty more pictures, but that would give too much info to the lurkers. I can vouch for you. I've seen your endless list of great fishing excursions and this is only the tip of the iceberg.


LOL!!! Kevin, naww. Thanks though. I really appreciate it!!! 

I didn't do this for that reason. I just love reading report with pics and want this forum to go back to being talking "fishing". To me a fishing trip is more than catching a big ole fish. It's the whole experience of relaxing, catching, skunking, meeting strangers, talking to vacationers, meeting fellow anglers.. The whole works!!!


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

PLO

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18941518459/in/album-72157635572653935/" title="Spotted sea trout (Cynoscion nebulous)"><img src="https://c4.staticflickr.com/1/466/18941518459_0d1d883c99.jpg" width="500" height="189" alt="Spotted sea trout (Cynoscion nebulous)"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

eryv said:


> PLO
> 
> <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18941518459/in/album-72157635572653935/" title="Spotted sea trout (Cynoscion nebulous)"><img src="https://c4.staticflickr.com/1/466/18941518459_0d1d883c99.jpg" width="500" height="189" alt="Spotted sea trout (Cynoscion nebulous)"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Nice!!! This year??


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

2015


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Cool!!! Thanks for posting!!

Next Batter >>>>


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Very nice TunaFish! I like them kinda post. I have a lot of good fish pictures, but when I do post a few people give me a little trouble. I will try a few and see what happens.












All my pictures are fishing from shore, or wading in FL.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

My first Black Drum.









I didn't even know what it was until I asked someone there. I thought spots grew stripes. LOL


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

A few more.
























Caught most of my fish on a DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ. Shrimp.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Andy, you cannot please everybody. If you invite 100 of your relatives to your house and offer them lobster tail for dinner, I'm sure few will say "I'm not eating that crap!!!"

BTW, nice pomps. I caught a bunch at Frisco (OBX) and they were delicious!!!. Nowhere near as big as yours in the pic. I see you are a flounder pounder too!!! LOL!!

Nice one Kevin!! Some call them "Convics". LOL!!
<hr />
*For those who have pics but don't know how to post them, please PM me and I'll give you my email where you can send me the pics and I'll post them for you*!!
<hr />


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't been out recently, nothing worth posting.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't post pics of my catch but I'll make an exception for this one.

Halibut caught on Queen of Hearts out of Half Moon Bay, Pillar Point, CA. on 2 trips exactly 1 yr apart to the day.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

chsp last year after it opened again was a zillion of these around spot and croaker didn't stand a chance


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Fortescue NJ last year zillion of these in the surf spot hadn't showed up yet


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm from PA so I mostly freshwater fish and yes 85% of the freshwater fish I catch is by jigging


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Aaahh, those annoying Pigfish!!!

Thank you for your pics!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sweet!!! I saw episodes of "The Last Frontier" where Jane Kilcher and her friend had to shoot the halibut with a shotgun to maintain control. Those things can be dangerous if they're not subdued.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

It doesn't have to be recent. You know the Rod Stewart song, "every picture tells a story"!!!. Yup, that's what this thread is about.

Okay folks. Let's see some more!!!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

My tale of the elusive cobia...

The year is 2014, Memorial Day weekend, we've been here about 5 days already. I already said I was leaving Sunday to avoid traffic and my friends extended there stay til Tues. I leave Sunday morning and get the text which included this pic. ARRRGGGH...I left like 7 hrs too early.










I'm still mad at myself, so I decide to go solo the next weekend. Although no cobia, got this nice red.









Last year, Memorial Day weekend again, so here we are...on the last day again. My friend had already caught two...inside I'm like f_ing s_it mother__!!! So it was practically the last cast and lo and behold no more than 5 min after my last cast...I finally catch my first cobia from the beach.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Fred, I only see the word "Attachment". I can't see the pics.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

hope that works


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fish-on said:


> hope that works


Amazing!!! 3 cobes caught on the surf the same day!! Man, I would kick myself too!! LOL!!!

Much better. I love the "last cast" moment. Man, that's pretty awesome Fred and from the beach at that!!! What did the Cobe hit on?

Now, Fred. Tell George and Eric and cousin, if ya'll have extra cobe meat, you know who to call right??? LOL!!!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

bunker head


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Some of us P&S guys fishing with Capt Sam 8/14. Everyone caught their limit.
http://katherinecharterfishing.zenfolio.com/p420402356/e31b6490b


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to getting another pretty catch like that with you on the 7th Catman and Tracker ! Oh an Metroman on the 30th. And many more of y'all fine anglers from pier and surf in the future. I may not post much but I do like reading what y'all have to say in my rare down time. Maybe one of these days I'll get one a computer and upload a few pictures and videos I have of y'all.


----------



## Super Bay (Apr 25, 2016)

Great post, guys! Thanks for sharing. I'm taking my little nephew out to PLO tomorrow, hopefully he gets to pull in his first saltwater fish. He says he wants to catch a shark


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Good luck Super Bay!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

On the Severn couple weeks ago. What a momster


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> I don't post pics of my catch but I'll make an exception for this one.
> 
> Halibut caught on Queen of Hearts out of Half Moon Bay, Pillar Point, CA. on 2 trips exactly 1 yr apart to the day.


 Holy Crap!! Sure like to filet one of them.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> It doesn't have to be recent. You know the Rod Stewart song, "every picture tells a story"!!!. Yup, that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Okay folks. Let's see some more!!!


 Ok, you ash for it. It was all bass until I got salt in my blood. Yes I know MWOLF, they are from years ago, but the man ask to see.
























Stay Tuned!!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

today


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

will give full details later fishing near rock Hall md


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

catman said:


> Some of us P&S guys fishing with Capt Sam 8/14. Everyone caught their limit.
> http://katherinecharterfishing.zenfolio.com/p420402356/e31b6490b


That was a fun trip! Caught this 32"one and a 22" at the same time a month ago on a tandem rig


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

PLO

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14689463096/in/album-72157635572653935/" title="Northern Searobin"><img src="https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2914/14689463096_24337ec331.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="Northern Searobin"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

eryv said:


> PLO
> 
> <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14689463096/in/album-72157635572653935/" title="Northern Searobin"><img src="https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2914/14689463096_24337ec331.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="Northern Searobin"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Cool. I have never landed a Sea Robin at PLO. Great flounder bait..


----------



## Super Bay (Apr 25, 2016)

here's my photo from PLO yesterday. The little guy had a great time. We also caught a small Puppy Drum, I didn't realize they come this far North. Still haven't caught any flounder.


----------



## Super Bay (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you, TunaFish. I'm new to the area and don't know too many spots. My uncle took me to PLO when I was a kid. I think my nephew loves it as much as I do


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Here's a few I have handy. Tuna was present for some of these...







2004.







2010. 







Another old picture.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Trevor, yup I remember. Nice mess of triggers!!!!

Super Bay. Congrats on your son's catch. Yup, it is not unusual to see the pups up this way. I know the spot where you fished. Did you see any splash? They are most likey pups slamming the baitfish. Lastly, on top of the page, click on the "Hot Spots". It has fishing locations. You may want to take a look.


----------



## Super Bay (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you, TunaFish. That's actually my little nephew  still an awesome little guy. I will definitely check out the "Hot Spots".

Also, I was mistaken, the other fish we caught looks like a King Fish. I thought I saw a spot near its tail when I released it. 

Great thread!
Cheers!


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

and my best fresh water trip this year to my honey hole around gel burnie a nice batch of crappie all caught on bull minnows small in size


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice crappies ! I was thinking about checking out Roaring Point Camp Ground. I sent them an e-male and ask if they let people pay and fish for a day with out camping. I got no answer from them.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nice pics all!!! Really enjoy viewing them!!!

Super Bay, you're an awesome uncle!!! My nephew looked just like yours at his age, except, I CANT' STAND that little spoiled brat!!! If you need any specific fishing spot, please PM me and I hope I can help you out. I fish every weekend (in no particular spot) and in some cases if my job is a little slow and my house boss is okay with it, I fish after work on a weeknight.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Eastern Shore earlier this year


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

andypat said:


> Nice crappies ! I was thinking about checking out Roaring Point Camp Ground. I sent them an e-male and ask if they let people pay and fish for a day with out camping. I got no answer from them.


 thank you all the fish I caught at roaring point were all at night time couldn't get a bite during the day good crabbing though


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)




----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

ESRob said:


>


Nice JigMeister!!!

Now, is this photoshoped or a Great White? LOL!!!


----------

